# 2003 W8 Cam Adjusters - need for repair at 79,200



## VWvibe (Feb 16, 2000)

Is this kind of repair covered under warranty?


_Modified by VWvibe at 2:38 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## Brewer247 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: 2003 W8 Cam Adjusters - need for repair at 79,200 (VWvibe)*

I had this same issue in my W8 sedan and them my W8 wagon. Seems like this is a common issue. I was lucky enough to be covered under CPO warranty both times, so no charge.


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: 2003 W8 Cam Adjusters - need for repair at 79,200 (VWvibe)*

is it worth fixing, wats the worst thing that can happen


----------



## VWvibe (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: 2003 W8 Cam Adjusters - need for repair at 79,200 (VWPassatW8_UA)*

What's the odds of getting it done right the first time? The fact of the matter is the W8 is an mechanical wonder and it might be best to drive it for now and look to a rebuild later.


_Modified by VWvibe at 2:34 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## WazzuGTI (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: 2003 W8 Cam Adjusters - need for repair at 79,200 (VWvibe)*

I had a W8 for about 2 months. 5 or 6 weeks in the cam adjustors went out, but my experience was the car was running beautifully, I parked it for about an hour and when I started it, it was running rough and the check engine light was on. It was immediate, and not getting it repaired wasn't an option. I had it towed to the dealership, and the car had an $8k rebuild (I bought it CPO, so at least it wasn't out of my pocket). The engine ran perfectly when I got the car back, but I didn't keep it for more than a week or two after this (the car was having other problems and seemed like keeping it would be a bad idea), so I can't say whether or not that lasted long, but it appeared that the techs in spokane, of all places, did manage to get it right the first time.


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

The worst that can happen, is that your engine suffers thousand of dollars damage. I got rid of my Passat because of problems with my cam adjusters, luckily it was under warranty but I did not want it to happen again.
Cheers,
Chuck


----------

